

Jason Fried: 37signals Will Be Simplifying Its Product Line in 2014 - robertwalsh0
http://tech.co/jason-fried-37signals-2-2013-12

======
SmileyKeith
As a Campfire user this could be unfortunate. Although I'm not sure anyone can
say they'd be surprised. The number of products they have shut down came up
recently here[0]. Although based on the number of things they juggle I'm not
sure I can blame them.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858049)

~~~
robertwalsh0
I'd expect Campfire to be sunset because of how good HipChat turned out to be.

~~~
SmileyKeith
I think it'll just be because they have other things that are making them more
money. Although it doesn't help that they have a reasonable competitor.

